# European parliament passed article 13 (the copyright filter one)



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 12, 2018)

Apparently, it’s official now.
The European parlement decides to implament article 13 with the new *copyright laws*. The only copyright law that didn't got implamented was article 11.
Doing so will kill half of the internet, as bots get injected seeking for copyrighted stuff.
This only affects Europe, though. All sites hosted in America won’t get affected by this.

Anyways, the war is over, *#FreeTheInternet* is defeated, and the internet won’t be the same anymore.
Edit: Someone changed my title, huh.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 12, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Apparently, it’s official now.
> The European parlement decides to implament article 11 and article 13 with the new *copyright laws*.
> Doing so will kill half of the internet, as bots get injected seeking for copyrighted stuff.
> This only affects Europe, though. All sites hosted in America won’t get affected by this.
> ...


Only 13 was passed and not 11. Also as much as I hate 13 being passed it still is not quite sure how they're going to do it. They're gonna work out article 13 because as it stands they can't implement it.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Sep 12, 2018)

In theory this sounds awful, but I wonder how they'll implement it and how successful they'll actually be in taking down copyrighted material. The internet is massive, after all.

EDIT: Just read "hosted in Europe". I wonder how much of an impact this will really have then


----------



## sp3off (Sep 12, 2018)

awww shucks, seems that i'm concerned about article 13... i've sent mails for Article 11 to many of the deputees. One of them had answered me "We are against this article and we will fight for that."


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 12, 2018)

sp3off said:


> awww shucks, seems that i'm concerned about article 13... i've sent mails for Article 11 to many of the deputees. One of them had answered me "We are against this article and we will fight for that."


Yeah 13 was only passed and by itself it just forces google facebook and so forth to take down copyrighted material wich isn't that easy to implement. YouTube is going to suck tho but in the end we could also work with a VPN and start using the internet that way to escape that regulation.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Apparently, it’s official now.
> The European parlement decides to *implament *article 11 and article 13 with the new *copyright laws*.


For some reason that typo make me read it as "The EU parliament decides on *impalement *by article 11 and article 13..."
And it fitted quite tight... I mean right. Erm.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 12, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah 13 was only passed and by itself it just forces google facebook and so forth to take down copyrighted material wich isn't that easy to implement. YouTube is going to suck tho but in the end we could also work with a VPN and start using the internet that way to escape that regulation.



Yeah, unfortunately, YouTube won't be the same as before (my uploaded mixtapes ouch). Now instead of "We've updated our privacy policy" we will have "We've updated the whole damn Internet"


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 12, 2018)

sp3off said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, YouTube won't be the same as before (my uploaded mixtapes ouch). Now instead of "We've updated our privacy policy" we will have "We've uploaded the whole damn Internet"


Lol true that


----------



## sp3off (Sep 12, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Lol true that



But yeah, that's sad knowing that Internet was a place of free "everything", now that the Govs. are in it (wow we've discovered Internet, what if we conquer it ? great idea m8), little bit by little bit we're losing that liberty...


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 12, 2018)

sp3off said:


> But yeah, that's sad knowing that Internet was a place of free "everything", now that the Govs. are in it (wow we've discovered Internet, what if we conquer it ? great idea m8), little bit by little bit we're losing that liberty...


Yeah it is totalitarian since they pushed those laws without the people knowing about, without giving the people the time to protest and without hearing the voices of the people regarding that. Democracy is an ancient thing that doesn't exist anywhere anymore in the world. It's all totalitarian bullshit. Especially with elections you can see that. In Belgium we're having elections next month but the parties are already doing deals with each other so that when they don't have enough votes they combine and then the votes of all those parties count as one to form a government. It's all bullshit and the world needs to change big time. It's all totalitarian these days all over the world. And with corporations becoming bigger each and every passing moment I see that happening more and more


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah it is totalitarian since they pushed those laws without the people knowing about, without giving the people the time to protest and without hearing the voices of the people regarding that. Democracy is an ancient thing that doesn't exist anywhere anymore in the world. It's all totalitarian bullshit. Especially with elections you can see that. In Belgium we're having elections next month but the parties are already doing deals with each other so that when they don't have enough votes they combine and then the votes of all those parties count as one to form a government. It's all bullshit and the world needs to change big time. It's all totalitarian these days all over the world. And with corporations becoming bigger each and every passing moment I see that happening more and more


Lobbyists triumph over people. The history of "democracy".
Sad it is.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 12, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah it is totalitarian since they pushed those laws without the people knowing about, without giving the people the time to protest and without hearing the voices of the people regarding that. Democracy is an ancient thing that doesn't exist anywhere anymore in the world. It's all totalitarian bullshit. Especially with elections you can see that. In Belgium we're having elections next month but the parties are already doing deals with each other so that when they don't have enough votes they combine and then the votes of all those parties count as one to form a government. It's all bullshit and the world needs to change big time



(your election part reminds me of the French election, they did the same) Totally (tarian). The thing is that the EU Parliament is superior to every country (all the countries vs. you lel that's fun). We cannot do anything now, since we're over. We lost, and they won. It's like they don't care about our voice, our needs, us...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 12, 2018)

I just think the parlement forgets, that...

*50% of the internet is built of memes.*


----------



## sp3off (Sep 12, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I just think the parlement forgets, that...
> 
> *50% of the internet is built of memes.*



*gOoD pOiNt MaTe*


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2018)

Sad day.

Time to ramp up operation shitstorm. Can't filter a waterfall.


----------



## Chary (Sep 12, 2018)

Europe 2017: Ha! Suck it America, our internet still has freedom!
Europe 2018: Oh crap. 

In all seriousness, this is ridiculous. Literal meme police.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 12, 2018)

This is absolutely fine in my books. For one, this will promote perhaps an alternative-internet structure that we desperately need, perhaps Freenet or Tor will become big and finally we won't have to deal with this. And two, this will make people dislike the government even more. How far separated from the people do you have to be to think this is a good idea? I guarantee you this will cause some more questioning of why the government is and why it does. I really hope they double down on this too, because that will increase those 2 effects. I hope 1 becomes reality


----------



## Xzi (Sep 12, 2018)

Pirate all the things now while you still can.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Pirate all the things now while you still can.


Or just get a VPN and TOR.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 12, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Or just get a VPN and TOR.


ISPs can throttle VPN traffic, and a VPN doesn't fix files being taken down/no longer being hosted.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> ISPs can throttle VPN traffic, and a VPN doesn't fix files being taken down/no longer being hosted.


Link to proof of ISP throttling VPN traffic? From what I know, VPNs have always been used to bypass throttling, and not being the subjects of throttling themselves, being the fact that it's hard to tell a VPN user from a normal user


----------



## Viri (Sep 12, 2018)

Yikes, this shit is going to affect everything, not just Europe. They'd have to range ban Europe, or face fines if they do not follow their law. 

Europe, stahp fucking up the internet, you're ruining it for all of us!


----------

